# تصميم افتراضي لمفصل الركبة



## مهدي الزعيم (21 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم

معذرة على الغيبة الطويلة جدا وهذا الموضوع عسى ان ينال رضاكم


----------



## Biomedical (22 فبراير 2007)

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*

شكرا على المشاركة وجزاك الله خيرا .

لدي استفسار ، هل يمكن الحصول أو تحميل هذا الكتاب بشكل كامل من أحد المواقع ؟

تحياتي لك .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته .

الأخ مهدي الزعيم .

معذور على الغيبة لأننا نمر في ظروف غير طيبعية في العراق .

وتسلم لنا بمساهمتك الفعالة وجزاك الله خير .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_mohand (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك , اللهم انصر اخواننا في المستضعفين في العراق


----------



## eng_mohand (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك , اللهم انصر اخواننا في المستضعفين في العراق


----------



## eng_mohand (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك , اللهم انصر اخواننا في المستضعفين في العراق


----------



## eng_mohand (22 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك , اللهم انصر اخواننا في المستضعفين في العراق


----------



## الموحد (28 فبراير 2007)

It's a very good article


----------



## amod (3 مارس 2007)

الف شكر على المجهود الجبار والرائع


----------



## كاظم الجناني (23 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل و الرائع


----------



## blackhorse (29 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم وربنا يوفقك فى مجهوداتك


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (11 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله 
احتاج الى صوره ثلاثيه الابعاد لعظم الساق تتكون من cortical and cacelleous ذات امتداد iges


----------



## المسلم84 (16 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيكم الخير على هذا المجهود


----------



## منار محمود (19 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (21 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

